# steelhead cleaning and storing



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

a couple weeks back, someone was kind enough to post a lengthy and detailed process on how to clean and freeze a steelhead. 

i meant print it and keep it in the kitchen for future reference...cant seem to locate it now. anyone know where this thread is?

thx.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am not quite sure what the differance between cleaning a steelhead and freezing it would be any differant than any other fish.

I don't remember seeing that post though.

Filet it, skin it, debone it, vacume seal it, freeze it, thaw it, smoke it, eat it, poop it out, rinse and repeat. 

flash----------------------------out


----------



## amorican (Oct 18, 2006)

nevermind, found it!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76138


----------

